# United pilot rants about Trump, Clinton and divorce, her passengers flee



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 12, 2017)

I hate flying enough as it is...I don't think so.

_Passengers reportedly fled a flight before it could take off on Saturday — after a United Airlines pilot went on a bizarre rant over the intercom._

When a United pilot ranted about Trump, Clinton and divorce, her passengers fled

_Passengers reportedly fled a flight before it could take off on Saturday — after a United Airlines pilot went on a bizarre rant over the intercom.

In a ball cap and casual shirt, the pilot remarked on her appearance after she boarded the flight at Austin-Bergstrom International Airport in Texas in the late afternoon, passenger Randy Reiss wrote on Twitter.

"Then she says 'sorry, I'm going through [a] divorce,' " Reiss wrote. "Ummmm uh oh."

Reiss told BuzzFeed that other passengers even sympathized with "Ohs and Aws" — at first.

But as her speech veered from her personal life into a string of non sequiturs, the mood aboard the San Francisco-bound jet turned from cozy to uncomfortable to worse.

"She's like 'I don't care if you voted for Trump or Clinton. They're both [expletive]," Reiss wrote.

He started shaking, he wrote, after the pilot said she was about to take off.

"So I'll stop and we'll fly the airplane," she says in another passenger's phone video. "Don't worry. I'm going to let my co-pilot fly it. He's a man."

Reiss got out of his seat, collected his bag and made for the exit. "Half the flight followed my lede," he wrote.
_


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 13, 2017)

What a fuckwit. Grounded for life, hopefully.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 13, 2017)

What a waste. As hard as it is to become an airline pilot these days, to throw it away seems so wasteful. Where was her flight deck companion...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 13, 2017)

Divorces make people do crazy things.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 13, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> What a waste. As hard as it is to become an airline pilot these days, to throw it away seems so wasteful. Where was her flight deck companion...


In the cockpit calling the cops.
Austin paper says she got escorted off and a new crew brought in.
I hope she gets good in-patient care (good place in Austin) and can move on in her life.


----------



## CDG (Feb 13, 2017)

The pilot was definitely in the wrong, but the passenger sounds pretty unnecessarily dramatic.  I mean, you want to get off the plane, fine.  Crying and offering to write a book?  A book about what?  :wall::wall::wall:

_Reiss posted a photo of a police officer standing by after the pilot followed her passengers back to the terminal.

Reiss wrote that she hugged him before they parted. *She offered to write a book with him*. *She had been crying*._


----------



## AWP (Feb 13, 2017)

After the German pilot flew his plane and passengers into the Alps? If a pilot starts ranting over the PA, I'm done. Deuces.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 13, 2017)

I


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 13, 2017)

Batshit crazy, even if for the moment.  If you step into the cockpit and are overtly demonstrating poor judgement (to put it lightly) and that isn't immediately corrected...  Adios!


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 13, 2017)

She's lucky the passengers or crew didn't take her down.  I know I would have straight armed a bitch.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 13, 2017)

I wouldn't ride in anything she controlled...airplane, car, boat, red wagon....

No, not anything - much less an airplane with no room for error.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 13, 2017)

I would've shoved every other motherfucker out of my way getting the fuck off that plane as fast as I could.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 13, 2017)

CDG said:


> The pilot was definitely in the wrong, but the passenger sounds pretty unnecessarily dramatic.  I mean, you want to get off the plane, fine.  Crying and offering to write a book?  A book about what?  :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> _Reiss posted a photo of a police officer standing by after the pilot followed her passengers back to the terminal.
> 
> Reiss wrote that she hugged him before they parted. *She offered to write a book with him*. *She had been crying*._



A book?

Police officer must have been a SEAL at some stage in his life.


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 13, 2017)




----------

